# FSH levels...worried



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi 

I'm waiting to hear about ICSI treatment and have just had my FSH come back at 11.3.It was 9.3 in October.
I am panicing that this is high.I have noticed my periods are getting shorter and lighter so is this why my FSH is going up.Help ! Feeling anxious.

Thanks

Elfie


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

It is creaping up and of concern. You need to find out from your clinic what their FSH limit is for treatment.

Ruth


----------

